# Let's see Tank Pics OVER TIME



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't know if such a thread exists, but how about "Tank pics over time?" In other words, "Here is the same tank in 2003, in 2006, in 2008, and last week."

I think it would interesting and educational; we could see what plants really do well LONG TERM in our vivs (in other words, we can all watch the Selaginella and Ficus pumila eventually smother the Sinningia pusilla and Jewel orchids ;-)

I suggest this because:

1) It is interesting to see what plant varieties are truly long-lived (for example, I find that all Acanthaceae need a bit of grooming to stay attractive;

2) I am curious as to how long our setups can really go before the system may need help, or start breaking down.

Anyone down?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope this thread takes off fast, this seems like a really good idea


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Aaaannnd subscribed...Just wish I've been in this hobby long enough to contribute some pics lol


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

GRIMM said:


> Aaaannnd subscribed...Just wish I've been in this hobby long enough to contribute some pics lol


I agree... Subscribed!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Subscribed...

Anyone have some older vivs out there?


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm waiting too! C'mon!


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

9/15/09









9/18/09









11/15/09









12/14/09









2/18/10









5/10/10


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank him? I could kiss him! 

Now that's what I'm talkin about--c'mon people!

Rollin: Any pleasant surprises or surprising disappointments? (I, for example, cannot grow Marantaceae in my tanks; they get brown edges. No &[email protected]# idea why...)


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Well since you asked so nicely. Heres my 90 gal tank right from the beginning it housed my orange galacts for for a few years then my red trivs have taken residence in it. 

























Sometime later








About a year ago
























6 months ago


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

2 months or so ago


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Excellent, Lance! Is that HO T5 or Power compact lighting?

1) Who's the vigorous fern?

2) Who's the bromeliad on the left w the reddish base?


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice looking tank Lance!


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

The lighting is a T5 coral life fixture with a 10k blub and and 6700k for plants bulb. 

The brom with the redish base is a normal fireball.
As for the fern its either a white rabbits or a brown rabbits foot. I cant say of which. Ive seen other white rabbits around but the leaves dont match with the one I have in the tank.

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Thank him? I could kiss him!
> 
> Now that's what I'm talkin about--c'mon people!
> 
> Rollin: Any pleasant surprises or surprising disappointments? (I, for example, cannot grow Marantaceae in my tanks; they get brown edges. No &[email protected]# idea why...)


Some species never died, but also never grew. Bulbophyllum alagense 'small form', bulbophyllum sessile and dendrobium prenticei all never put out 1 new leaf since the tank started, but also didnt die. Pretty weird, but every other plant has thrived so far in my mini tank with no airflow at all.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not as impressive but....

Oct '08









Mar '09









Mar '10


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

That's lovely, Antone--very naturalistic.

Is the small bromeliad on the left a Vriesea? 
Who's the small green vine on the left?
Also, what kind of fern is that?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Oct '06









Early Jan '07









Mid Jan '07


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Groundhog said:


> That's lovely, Antone--very naturalistic.
> 
> Is the small bromeliad on the left a Vriesea?
> Who's the small green vine on the left?
> Also, what kind of fern is that?


Thanks. 

V corcovadensis or lubbersii
Received as Monstera siltepecana but now questionable. 
Not sure.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Antone, 

What is the plant on the left side glass and what is the plant that is growing straight up... or is it hanging down?! I love the viv!!!!!


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> Oct '06
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i LOVE this tank!!!


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Antone what is the broad leaf green plant between the begonia and jewel orchid near the ground? It's got an awesome leaf structure, can the frogs sit on it?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Antone, this tank rules.

1) How moist is the substrate--"crumbly, barely moist" or "pretty damp"?

2) Are you tellin' me that the Ludisia "nigrescens" actually stays that small? Smaller than the Macodes?!? (Yoo hoo, Josh ;-)

Peace,

G


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Heres my 45 for my fine spot azureus

When it was first planted

















A couple months ago

















I'll have to get some pics today of it as well . . .


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice tank, Nathan! 

I want to thank everyone for participating--let's keep it going. I think this can show people how plants grow and change over time. People can then plan their tanks for "finishing."

As for me, I am no photographer, but I shall try to get some new pics within the next week. 

P.S. I don't think I am the only who finds these tanks to be inspirational


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine.......over the course of two years.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh, baby!

What is the Philo on the right?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Oh, baby!
> 
> What is the Philo on the right?


Philo verrucosum......staying small for over a year now!


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry to see your having such a hard time growing your plants in that Viv Josh


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This couple of shots shows how the plants have grown in for the layout that I replanted in my 50-gallon riparium setup earlier this summer.

This shot here is dated 1 June 2010.










And this is the quick FTS from last week, dated 27 August 2010.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice setup Josh!

What is the aroid-looking thing with the dark-patterned leaves in the lower right of this picture?



JoshH said:


>


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Betcha dollars to D-cups it is an Anthurium...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Oooooh, you meant the one on the lower right--my bad

Either Alocasia or Colocasia?

And who is the Anturium? gracile?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I also guessed that was probably an _Anthurium_...maybe a young one(?).


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Josh in the last pic you posted there are two plants that look like orchids in the center of the tank. Can you tell me what they are? I have a pluerothallid that looks so much like one of them and I have no ID. Thank you.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

hydrophyte ~ The one that looks like a colocasia with the heart shaped leaves is a juvenile Philodendron verrucosum

Groundhog ~ The center strap leaved Anthurium is A. bakeri

Fleshfrombone ~ Pleuro tribuloides on left and Pleuro allenii on right, at least thats what I got them as.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

awesome tank Josh! always love the design of your tank.

Can you tell me what plant this is I circled?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

raimeiken said:


> awesome tank Josh! always love the design of your tank.
> 
> Can you tell me what plant this is I circled?


Thanks! Thats a Marcgravia species...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I've done several threads that fit the requirements. It is easiest to just link to the threads and they each contain a fair number of pics so If you are really interested in seeing tanks over time check these out also...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/36787-evolution-75-gallon-2.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/35829-evolution-petco-30gal-cube.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/38981-46gal-bowfront-redux.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/35591-desert-vivariums-4.html


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Great thread guys....thanks all for sharing...I will also take pics as well. Just want to subscribe for now.


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

First day back in January 2010










After it was planted.










TODAY!!!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice viv H! Man I like that tank a lot. I keep saying this, but proportion is key, and you have it down pat!


----------



## puremanb (Apr 10, 2009)

4 months ago









Today


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice! Looks like a drip wall background. Or is it just kept really well sprayed??


----------



## puremanb (Apr 10, 2009)

Drip wall experiment. I tried to get some moss mixture to grow on it, all that happened is it turned black and only a few tiny pieces of green showed up. The rest of the plants seem to love it though.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

HERE IS MY FIRST TANK I DID BACK IN MARCH 2009 AND WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE TODAY. AS YOU CAN SEE, SOME OF THE PLANTS DID NOT MAKE IT AND OR THE BROMS HAVE LOSTCOLOR. THE CRYPTS (RED STAR) AND MOSSES ARE THE MOST COLORFUL!!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Colleen53 said:


> HERE IS MY FIRST TANK I DID BACK IN MARCH 2009 AND WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE TODAY. AS YOU CAN SEE, SOME OF THE PLANTS DID NOT MAKE IT AND OR THE BROMS HAVE LOSTCOLOR. THE CRYPTS (RED STAR) AND MOSSES ARE THE MOST COLORFUL!!


Looks good...I'd cut the black strip at an angle to slope with the pond shoreline. Maybe you just haven't got around to it yet, but I think you'll like the effect more.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

highfyre said:


> First day back in January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i really like this viv you got. LOOKS GREAT! 

Awesome thread too! Hopefully this thread can say alive!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

COLLEEN: 3/15/09 Is that a frog on the log on the right?
9/18/10 Whos' that on the log--Quercifilix??

HIGHFYRE: Are those parlor palms? These do well, till they grow to tall 
(First "houseplant" I grew as a kid, so I still dig these).

Nice tanks, guys!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

That frog was a joke for my grandson!!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, Groundhog in da house with a mixed-species / no pdfs tank (do not try this at home  This tank runs warmer than you guys (no AC), and is ventilated on the left. Alas, I am no photograper, so here we go:

Late Spring 2007:










Beg 'buttercup' & Anubias barteri:









Hyperolius glandicolor:









Alas, two events: 
1) the substrate filler in the epiphyte log finally gave out; Richarld of Bl Jun was amazed it lasted nine years--so I replaced the orchid bark w coco husks;
2) This summer was the hottest on record in NYC, I lost:
--Streptocarpella johnstonii
--Peperomia 'bibi'
--Guzmania 'Teresa' (this surprised me)
--The Beg buttercup above 

Also, I had to replace the A.barteri (leaves the size of my hand) w A. nana

Notice te motif? Neotropical/Africa/Asia left-to-right 

And so, today. 9/20/2010:










The Episcia has migrated:









Some Einstein:









Joe came out pose:









Another perspective:









I love the Angracum distichum--but man o man is it slow! (laughs at high heat, though


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

wow there are some interesting setups here. I hope to keep seeing more people posting in this one as im currently looking for my past photos of my old paludarium.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

No kiddin, keep em coming!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Over the course of 2 years (don't have the specific dates on these, but the last one is from early 2009)


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I tried this once but was logged in under the wrong name, sorry Scott!
This is an 18x18x24 Zoo Med paludarium I had Vivarium Works build for me for Vietnamese mossy frogs. I got them as tadpoles so it was nice to have the palu part. All of the rocks are faux (except the gravel) and I need to get some more recent pictures because you can no longer see any of the rocks now that the java moss has taken them over and the fern has taken the entire center of the tank. There is a small water fall in the lower center and it's attached to a Fluval 205.

Initial build










6 months later, I put some water plants in. Not all survived the addition of the tadpoles. Mossy frogs are really hungry tadpoles....


----------

